# Gone off her food....



## Gracie (Jan 7, 2011)

I have been feeding Gracie twice a day on the food 'nature diet' for months which she seemed to really enjoy but over the last 2 weeks she has stopped eating. I was feeding her the puppy variety as she is only 10 months so i thought i would try her on the adult variety in case she needed that bit more but still no joy, she's not interested.

The reason i feed her on this brand of food is because it was recommended to me by a dog behaviourist that was treating Gracie at the time. It made a massive difference in her behaviour and she calmed down lots.

I don't know what to do as i'd prefer to stick with this brand.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

maybe cut out a meal so she is more hungree. up her exorsize a little.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Have you checked her teeth at all? she may have a damaged tooth that is causing her some pain??


----------



## Gracie (Jan 7, 2011)

I did cut her meals which didn't work...... so........ I warmed it up and guess what....... yep she munched the lot!!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi 

Can I ask what behaviour issues she had and did the food help??


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

I use the natures diet stuff and I'm weak too!
It gets ten seconds in the microwave LOL


----------

